# Need a Tire siping Machine NH/MA area



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Anyone know who has a tire siping maching in the southern NH or MA area. That is a machine that they put your tires on that cuts little slits all over the surface of your tire for better traction. They are common every were in the states but here. 

I want to try to do it to my stock 245-75-16's


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Nobodys ever saw one around these parts??? :redbounce


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

we have oen in escanaba michigan and marquette michigan to bad u arnt closer


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Been looking for a shop to sipe tires for several years- no luck yet. Liability ws the reply- too easy to destroy a tire not knowing how to do it correctly. All the Firestone dealerships used to do it. Last place I knew was a racing supply that went OOB 5+ years ago.


----------



## max (Nov 10, 2005)

putt the 'blade' in upside down and cut sipes. Takes a few hours for 4 tires.

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/xq/aspx/paging.yes/dept_id.788/display_id.399/qx/Product.htm


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

max
putt the 'blade' in upside down and cut sipes. Takes a few hours for 4 tires.
[URL said:


> http://www.speedwaymotors.com/xq/aspx/paging.yes/dept_id.788/display_id.399/qx/Product.htm[/URL]


Have you done it? With this small tool it could take hours and hours a well as it coming out messy. I'm not sure I could do it buy hand and have it look good with out making some type of jig.


----------



## max (Nov 10, 2005)

It's a sipe, not a grove.. you can hardly see them when you cut them, and they only open up slightly after several miles. Hell this guy did it w/ a razor blade










As for time, I've haven't tried to do my tires yet, just bought the groover this spring. I did half a tire in 20 min while drinking a beer and bull****ting with a buddy - just checking it out. So I would say all 4 in about 2 hours, depending on beer consumption.


----------



## max (Nov 10, 2005)

here is a better write up

http://www.4x4wire.com/toyota/tech/sipe/


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes I found someone...

Bruhms Tire & Service, 99 Lincoln Ave Saugus , MA 01906, (781) 233-2223

I'll post how it works.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

John over at the tire place was a nice guy. It took about 1.5 hours because he was short handed one of his crew was out sick. I admit I was a little skeptical as to it really doing what some people claim. Today was the first test..it seamed to be great this morning. We had about 2 inches of ice/snow mix that was packing down hard. and I could stop on a incline in 2 wheel drive and get up without spinning. and I felt they stopped better as well...

There was no way it would do that before. 
I'm a believer.

I'll post again after some real snow!


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

Pete's Tire Barns Have them as well.
Joel


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

jsaunders said:


> Pete's Tire Barns Have them as well.
> Joel


Where are they located?


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

There's one in Amherst NH by the super walmart and a few in Mass. I'm sure there are alot more. Chris at the amherst store is great. 
Joel


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

max said:


> putt the 'blade' in upside down and cut sipes. Takes a few hours for 4 tires.
> 
> http://www.speedwaymotors.com/xq/aspx/paging.yes/dept_id.788/display_id.399/qx/Product.htm


Got one of these and am doing my road grader tires. takes about 1 hour per tire. all 6 wheels drive and it does make a differance. Learned it from the Montana state patrol back in the 50's and they still use it today. Als have done my Bob Cat tires. Try it you will like it.


----------

